# Twins?



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

My daughter and I were candling eggs just now and one of them looks like there are two yolks and two chicks. Is this possible?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes, its possible... ill send you the link to the sticky on here regarding that. its srtiels' work


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10084

here you go


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes....also the egg will be larger and weigh 7-8 grams.

That is good that there are 2 yolks. This greatly increases the chances of a live hatch. it is when the yolk is shared that if the babies are not in sequence while piping that one will get weak and die and cause the death of the other.


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you! It looks like they are both moving. It is the 5th and last egg in the clutch, so if they do survive, they will be the smallest too.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow that's really cool! Hope it goes well for these two


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks like there may be two. It is hard to tell. the egg is the same size as the others though. I guess I'll have to see what happens when it is time to hatch.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope everything turns out ok


----------



## Teal (Jun 5, 2011)

Twins? I never knew it could happen with birds ^^


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

I've gotten two yolks with chicken eggs. It's usually when I get the extra large eggs though.


----------



## Teal (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmmm... Twin eggs sound hard to take care of, you expect 5 babys, you get six... that sorta thing 

Post when they hatch! It would be interesting for us all......


----------

